# Vorlage Gefahrenanalyse



## Markus (5 April 2008)

Hallo,

habe hier ein Word-DOC, das ich aufgrund eines Buches mal erstellt habe, aber mir gefällt das nicht so richtig...

beim googeln habe ich das gefunden:
http://www.fz-juelich.de/zat/publik...ung/3 GefahrAnal m Text EN1050 (Vorlage) .doc


das ist von 2002 und nicht vollständig...


Hat jemand eine gute vorlage für die gefahrenanalyse?
Egal ob Excel Access, Word,... ???


Wer arbeitet mit der Software "Safexpert"?
(http://www.ibf.at/)
Ist die ihr Geld Wert?
Was mich daran stört ist die "Bindung" über die Jährliche Abrechnung...


Danke schonmal im voraus:

Aja, wer seine Vorlage hier nicht veröffentlichen will:
markus.uhl@uhltronix.com


----------



## Fredo (9 April 2008)

Hallo Markus,

ich habe da ein paar Vorlagen zum Thema Gefährdungsermittlung.
Bin aber leider erst am Mo. wieder in der Firma und kann sie dir daher nicht früher schicken.
Kriegst dann am Mo. eine  E-Mail mit den Anhängen von mir.

Gruß,
FREDO


----------



## Markus (14 April 2008)

habt ihr mich vergessen?


----------



## Fredo (14 April 2008)

Habe dich nicht vergessen,
aber momentan viel um die Ohren.

Für den Rest kann ich natürlich nicht sprechen .

Ach ja, E-Mail ist gerade raus.

Gruß,
FREDO


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

Fredo schrieb:


> Habe dich nicht vergessen,
> aber momentan viel um die Ohren.
> 
> Für den Rest kann ich natürlich nicht sprechen .
> ...


Falls keine Geheimnisse drin stehen, dann stelle es doch bitte online. Dann haben alle anderen auch was davon.


----------



## Markus (15 April 2008)

@fredo

danke, aber das ist nicht das was ich suche, schau dir doch mal das hier an:

http://www.fz-juelich.de/zat/publik...ung/3 GefahrAnal m Text EN1050 (Vorlage) .doc


----------



## Markus (15 April 2008)

ich fange immer mehr gefallen an einer softwarelösung zu finden...

das hier hört sich gut an:
http://www.weka.de/produktsicherhei...fcGZhZG5hdj0x-~shop~864717~detailansicht.html


das "frage-antwort-spiel" mit der software verhindert etwas zu vergessen.
öffentlicher normen sind im volltext enthalten und für die vde werden zumindest die benötigten normen angezeigt damit man weiß wo man schauen muss...


----------



## nade (15 April 2008)

Ja sieht nicht schlecht aus. Der Preis auf den ersten Blick zwar umwerfend, aber dafür durch dieses Frage/Antwortspiel denk ich mal ihr Geld wert. Gefahren mag man evtl nicht als Gefahren einschätzen, ur durch die Software ehrliche Antwort und zack ists doch eine die berücksichtigt werden muß.


----------



## Markus (15 April 2008)

der preis ist völlg in ordnung - die software von ibf ist wesentlich teuerer, wobei ich noch nicht so richtig den vergleich habe...


----------



## Fredo (15 April 2008)

Ich hätte mir deinen Link wohl gleich durchlesen sollen.
Ähem, ich dachte du meinst die Gefährdungsermittlung nach
§5 des ArbSchG.

Gruß,
FREDO


----------



## Praios (16 April 2008)

Kostenlose Software:
http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pra/softwa/sistema/index.html

Habe allerdings keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Dumbledore (16 April 2008)

Praios schrieb:


> http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pra/softwa/sistema/index.html
> Habe allerdings keine Erfahrung damit.


 
Sistema ist eine Software zur Berechnung der Performance Levels nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und dient nicht zur Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN 1050 oder nach der neuen DIN EN ISO 14121-1:2007. Der Link ist also hier zwar interessant aber nicht im Sinne des Fragestellers.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------

